# Keurig coffee maker



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Apparently you can't use ANY other power on the circuit it is on, when you are brewing a cup of coffee :grump: Mine will blow the circuit every time, if anything else goes on.

I dont understand it because its plugged into an outlet that is supposed to trip if it shorts or anything, wouldnt that go first? 

As an aside, I found out my two kitchen ground fault outlets are on the same circuit as the WATER HEATER :grumble:


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

I dunno... I can use the microwave and all kinds of stuff when I brew coffee in the Keurig. 
With it not tripping, sounds like you need to have the wiring checked out.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Have one. No similar problems. I'd check out the situation in the service panel. Sounds like you have too many circuits on one breaker.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

pheasantplucker said:


> Have one. No similar problems. I'd check out the situation in the service panel. Sounds like you have too many circuits on one breaker.


Yep, a water heater should never be connected to a multiple appliance circuit. And I am pretty sure those kitchen appliance circuits should be individual circuits too.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I'd try another coffee maker. If it works without tripping the wiring then it was the Keurig. The coffee maker might be defective.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

Water heater should run off 240. If someone at some time in the past split the 240 and ran 120 off one side of it, you need someone with a real good understanding to go over your entire system. 
If you have a 4500 watt element in your water heater, it will be drawing 20.5 amps. If you have a 30 amp breaker, which is typical, there are 9.5 amps of bumper there. If someone split the 240 into two 120's to run an outlet or two, each one will only carry 4.75 amps before the breaker trips. So, theoretically, if your water heater is running the 4500 element(normally there are 2 elements, but that's a whole different discussion) then anything pulling 5 amps will throw your breaker. You need to isolate each circuit, and see everything that is on that circuit, and add up the amperage being used at any one time. If you are using more than 20 amps, and a have a 20 amp breaker, it should trip. Never put in a bigger breaker, the size of the wire and the breaker work in tandem, it's better to have a thrown breaker than an overheated wire.


----------



## mink (Feb 10, 2005)

your kitchen no faults should be on their own breaker . not knowing id say like the above poster you have to many circuits on that one particular breaker.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Did you replace the outlet to see if the old one was going bad. Also plug coffee maker in another room and see what happens. Either way, I would be concerned over it blowing like that.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

You can eliminate the possibility of the coffee maker being the culprit by moving it teo an outlet in another room that you know is a separate circuit. If it doesn't trip, the Kurig is fine. 

It sounds like whoever wired the house didn't understand how to design circuits or balance loads. The fact that you have outlets on the same circuit as your water heater is proof of that. It could be as simple as adding a breaker and moving some wires, but you will need someone with real electrical knowledge to figure out what needs to be done.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Shygal said:


> Apparently you can't use ANY other power on the circuit it is on, when you are brewing a cup of coffee :grump: Mine will blow the circuit every time, if anything else goes on.
> 
> I dont understand it because its plugged into an outlet that is supposed to trip if it shorts or anything, wouldnt that go first?
> 
> As an aside, I found out my two kitchen ground fault outlets are on the same circuit as the WATER HEATER :grumble:


.............The water heater should be powered by it's OWN circuit with a 50 amp\240 volt breaker ! IF , an electrician or anyone else has connected a 120 volt circuit(wall plug) onto ONE of the two 120 volt power wires of the 240 volt circuit without running it through a 20 amp breaker...when the water heater is heating..........and.........you turn on your coffee maker , it is creating an UNbalanced Load on one side of the 240 volt circuit ! TOO MUCH CURRENT is being Pulled through that one wire which means the Voltage is being lowered Below the threshold cutoff of the GFI plug and consequently it is cutting itself , off . 
.............Since the GFI is reacting fairly quickly it is preventing the 50 amp breaker from shutting off power to the whole circuit . This would kill power to the water heater as well . 
.............Voltage and current work INversely , IF the voltage starts droppng then the current will increase which , should activitate the MAIN circuit breaker ! But , the GFI plug is killing the power to your coffee maker . , fordy


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Boy do I agree 100% never ever should be able to "blow" just one side of the water heater. Never. That is 220 and there should never be another line connected to one of the 110 sides. Or worse both sides.
And pulling around 1400 watts is not that much on a "normal" electrical line. But never when it is plugged into outlets that also use a lot of "power" when in use at the same time.
Here is how much those brewers use. They use quite a bit higher then say a Mr Coffee at around 600 watts.~


> Keurig's one-cup brewing machines range from 1,400 to 1,500 watts, depending on the model. The OfficePro and B155 use 1,400 watts, while the Mini-Plus uses 1,425 watts. The Elite, Special Edition, Select, Platinum and Breville are 1,500-watt machines, according to the company. Most coffee makers have wattages ranging from 900 to 1,200, according to the U.S. Department of Energy.


Read more: What wattage does a Keurig coffeemaker use? | Answerbag What wattage does a Keurig coffeemaker use? | Answerbag


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

If its on a GFI and its tripping that then it could be your GFI. The more a GFI or circuit breaker trips the more it will do it. They wear themselves out.

Bob


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

GFCI is ground fault - a short through the circuit. You are not dealing with a circuit shorting out, only one that is being overloaded by too many appliances trying to pull power all at the same time.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

We had something similar happen in our kitchen. Had to have some professional electrical work done. It wasn't cheap either, but our house is now safe! We were close to having a fire due to the wiring....


----------

